# Itchin' and Scratchin'! - Two for One - Background



## kingred58 (Apr 8, 2011)

Rumors have been floating that Santa might be bringing some trains to friends of our children. I had been hoping to use the break to build build a quick structure. I figured making two at a time would be easy enough, so I decided to make a background building for any lucky kids that Santa hooked up! 

Basic plans...

















Closeup of sign...(I really enjoy this aspect of modeling clapboard buildings!)
















First structure completed...








Thanks for any feedback.
Update on building #2 soon... :thumbsup:

~Kingred


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

kingred58 said:


> Closeup of sign...(I really enjoy this aspect of modeling clapboard buildings!)
> ~Kingred


Have you done a guide for this? it looks fantastic :thumbsup:


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

very nicely done. How many structures have you built before? Im guessing this isnt your first one:thumbsup:


----------



## vic2367 (Dec 27, 2012)

excellent job !!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Kingred,

You do superb work. Simply superb!

I'm still hoping you'll post a how-to on how you get those paper billboards to contour to the clapboard so nicely. You must have them moist a bit (I'd think), but how does that not bleed through?

TJ


----------



## kingred58 (Apr 8, 2011)

*Building #2 - Meyer's Amusements*

Was able to complete the second background building. This one will stay to live on our layout ( again the other one will be gifted to some young, brand new railroaders).









In spite of 4 years of art in HS and many years of crafting, my first foray into oil paints came about a month ago. Very happy with the effects I'm getting for weathering, especially on "metal" surfaces (again, it's just craft paper!)

















Love this sign too - matches its brother building in style...

















All for now,
~ Kingred


----------



## kingred58 (Apr 8, 2011)

joed2323 said:


> very nicely done. How many structures have you built before? Im guessing this isnt your first one:thumbsup:


joed - got into scratch building for real this spring. can't seem to stop. seriously, just can't. 

have decided that the layout will eventually feature ONLY scratchbuilt structures (as I have no dough for craftsman kits). Gives my imagination something to stay active with. I find it truly gratifying. Ex - both of these buildings are named after families that we are close friends with. ALways a kick to see kids faces light up when they see their name on a "their" building.

Broox & TJ - I will someday get around to doing a "how to" though it will only restate what I've learned from craftsmen on the web. Key is #1 to seal the sign before, and #2 to cover the sign with plastic lunch baggie when you emboss it ( I use a toothpick, on its side). Prevents ripping...

Thanks for your compliments and interest,
~Kingred


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

But how do you get the clapboard effect?

It goes from some sort of plain, flat, white material (styrene? cardboard? wood?) in the first pic.... 
You add your magic..
Then it looks super realistic, all textured and stuff.

Blows my mind, every time! haha


EDIT:
and your corrugated iron, is just craft paper?
no words, just... *wow*!



Is this the sort of stuff a "scrapbook" / "crafty" shop would stock?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

kingred58 said:


> Broox & TJ - I will someday get around to doing a "how to" though it will only restate what I've learned from craftsmen on the web. Key is #1 to seal the sign before, and #2 to cover the sign with plastic lunch baggie when you emboss it ( I use a toothpick, on its side). Prevents ripping...


Thanks. Seal the sign with Mod Podge or something like that?

Wonderful end results!

TJ


----------



## kingred58 (Apr 8, 2011)

joed - the paper is from Michael's, in the open stock paper section. In original form, it is seagreen foil, about $1.99 per sheet. Can do many side of buildings with one 12x12 sheet.

I just spray it chrome and the begin the weather process. 
THere are some before pics from a different thread here:
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=14772

Signs are applied to clapboard (wood) siding from LHS.

TJ - After sanding the backside of the signs, I seal the signs with matte finish sealer (like you'd use between layers when weather train cars). Just a lite mist and let it dry. Hasn't run yet. 

FYI - took me too long to realize NOT to trim the signs until AFTER you have sanded them. This will allow for fresh, smooth edges, but signs will still appear faded / weathered. 

Next, I layout where the sign will go, put some glue near the edges of this area (on the clapboard) and spread over whole area with a moisted brush (water). I use Aleene's Super Fast Dry Tacky - use sparingly.Doesn't need to support any weight, just adhere paper to wood.

Carefully place sign on the designated "landing zone" and cover with a plastic sandwich bag (careful - no wrinkles!). Starting from the center, and using a toothpick, I gently work out towards the edges, carefully embossing each row of clapboards. Some glue will be forced out of edge of sign. I dab this up with a cotton swab as I go. 

Take a moment after complete each embossing to let glue set. Then do the whole sign with a little more pressure (again using the bag as a barrier to prevent tearing). Any glue that leaks this time will be dabbed along edge of sign to seal it down, especially in the corners.

Give it a shot. Provides great results. Let me know if you need clarification.:thumbsup:

~Kingred


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Kingred,

That's a great explanation on the sign install method. One glaring question, though ...

Why are you sanding the backs of the (presumably paper) signs? I'm not sure I follow you there? I assume you're printing the signs yourself, from a regular color printer ... with the ink on the front of the sign. Why sand the back?

Thanks for the info,

TJ


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

So the clapboard is an actual wood product?


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Brook you can make clapboard easily by drawing a small flat blade screwdriver along a straight edge on a piece of balsa or bass wood. Makes a little grove in the wood that looks just like real clapboard. Would work on cardboard too or anything that's fairly soft. Pete


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

That is some amazing work


----------



## Mavryk (Jan 28, 2013)

I really love seeing this kind of thing. Kingred, you are a true artist. Very nice work and thank you very much for the instruction. I have to go try it out now, as well as making my own clapboard.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

I found some styrene in a hobby shop, it was a sheet (or maybe 2) with a textured clapboard effect on it. Maybe the packet was about half A4 size.

But they want over $15AU for it ($16US for those playing at home )... thats bloody highway robbery!


----------



## kingred58 (Apr 8, 2011)

Thank you all for your comments and compliments.

Broox - definitely search out basswood clapboard - I think it's $2.99 per sheet (3"x24")

TJ - sorry for delay. Yes, the paper is normal copy paper, printed on a home printer. I lightly seal the front to prevent bleeding from watery white glue. Sand the back to make paper thinner; also lends itself to a more weathered look - the background color may show through in some areas, similar to a faded sign that was painted on.

experiment - I find it really enjoyable to make them (and the slow set time allows you to make adjustments if you goof a bit).
Happy modeling, 

~Kingred


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

"to make the paper thinner ..."

You, sir, are a fanatic. In a good way, mind you ... but ... a bit nuts, you'd have to admit!

Fabulous results though. I guess it's good to be a bit nuts in the model rr game!

TJ


----------

